
History of UtiLisp Hacking (1990) [pdf] - tosh
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/utilisp/utilisp/IPSJ-JIP1303003.pdf
======
drudru11
BTW, the author of the paper, Dr. Wada, also created the Happy Hacking
Keyboard.

~~~
equalunique
Thanks for that morsel of information.

------
zeveb
Amazing how far computers have come: I ran that TARAI function from the
example in SBCL on my (years-old) laptop, and it completes in 2 milliseconds —
at the time, some of the implementations were taking tens or hundreds of
seconds!

